# Laptop schaltet sich mit Akku nicht ein, mit Netzteil schon!



## christian254 (20. August 2011)

Moin,
ich habe vor ein paar tagen ein Laptop der Marke Compaq EVO N620C geschenkt bekommen da die Festplatte defekt war,
Hatte ihn erst ganz normal nachgeguckt also PC versucht zu starten da kam dann gleich das die festplatte fehler hat, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt war es egal ob der Akku drin ist oder nicht.
Nun ich habe dann statt der 40GB eine 60GB Platte verbaut welche ich noch hatte, dann kam gleich das Problem wenn der Akku drin ist und ich das Netzgerät einstecke das dann die Lüfter vom PC angehen und alle Leuchten Blinken aber es kommt kein Bild.
Wenn ich nun den Akku entferne und nur das Netzgerät einstecke funktioniert der PC super, habe auch Win XP installiert und ein paar Stunden laufen lassen, alles ohne probleme.
Der Akku hinten hat sun Test Knopf dann fängt so eine Skala zu Blinken an zu wieviel % der Akku geladen ist, wenn ich den Knopf drücke sagt er mir immer 0%
Ich habe dann nochmal die defekte Platte eingebaut um zu sehen ob es daran liegt denn vorher ließ er sich ja trotzdem mit dem Akku starten wenn das Netzgerät dran ist aber auch mit der Platte besteht das problem.
Also zusammengefasst:
Ohne Akku im PC und nur mit netzteil läuft der Laptop super.
Mache ich den Akku in den PC kann ich nicht starten und schließe ich das Netzgerät an Gehen die Lüfter an aber ich kann ihn nicht starteb. Bild kommt auch keins wenn die Lüfter anschalten.

Was kann das sein?

Mfg Christian


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2011)

Ich tippe auf den platten Akku. Wenn der Akku drin ist scheint das Netzteil wohl nur primär den Akku zu laden bzw der Laptop bezieht den Strom davon?


----------



## christian254 (20. August 2011)

Moin, das könnte natürlich sein aber habe das noch bei keinen anderen Laptop gesehen das er sich dann nicht einschalten lässt, normal läuft er ja trotzdem nur eben hält der Akku dann nicht lange...!
Mfg christian


----------



## L3stat (21. August 2011)

Dann ist der Akku wohl einfach kaputt.


----------

